
YouTube rolling out download links for videos - jamesjyu
http://www.lessig.org/blog/2009/01/really_great_news_from_youtube.html
======
furyg3
Good timing. Google just (essentially) pulled the plug on Google Video by not
allowing new submissions, which is hardly a big surprise.

But... Google video does have some pretty nice features that YouTube hadn't
yet implemented, one of which was d/l links on the videos. Hopefully they'll
also extend the video length soon.

